# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد >  عکس های گردهمایی اعضاء سایت برنامه نویس در الکامپ 16

## Pr0grammer

سلام...

با توجه به اینکه تاپیک اول مربوط به گردهمایی قفل شد؛ قرار شده که عکس ها و مطالب در تاپیک جداگانه ای ارسال بشه...

جدا از مسئله بازدید از نمایشگاه الکامپ، برای شخص بنده سعادت بزرگی بود که دوباره دوستان عزیزم رو ببینم و برای اولین بار با دوستان دیگری مثل آقای کشاروز و آقای صادقیان که تا قبل از این سعادت آشنایی بیشتر با این عزیزان رو نداشتم، ملاقات داشته باشم...
بنده طبق برنامه ریزی قبلی، به جواب سوالاتی که داشتم رسیدم و از این رو، جا داره از آقای عسگری و فیروزی تشکر کنم... 
ضمنا مطالب جدیدی هم بیان شد که برای بنده جالب بود و جا داره از آقای مهدی فرزاد هم تشکر کنم...

جای سایر دوستان از جمله آقایان علیرضا مداح، بهروز راد، محمود مهری، علی ایازی و بقیه عزیزان بسیار خالی بود...

بنده تنها این عکس رو دارم و عکس های اصلی رو باید منتظر دوستان عکاس باشیم...
http://pr0grammer.persiangig.com/image/elecomp16-1.jpg
{بترتیب از سمت راست به چپ : اولی خودم- دومی  Mehdi550u- سومی ali190 }

موفق باشید/

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

اگر عکسی قرار میدید، لطفاً دوستانی که در عکس حضور دارند رو معرفی بفرمایید.

متشکرم.

----------


## Pr0grammer

> اگر عکسی قرار میدید، لطفاً دوستانی که در عکس حضور دارند رو معرفی بفرمایید.


چشم، توی همون پست اول، قرار دادم...

چند تا عکس هم اینجاست :
https://barnamenevis.org/album.php?albumid=873

----------


## Amir Oveisi

من هر چی تلاش کردم نتونستم لینکی که از persiangig گذاشتی رو باز کنم.

----------


## Salar Ashgi

اولا سلام به همگی ؛
دوما ، تجربه خیلی زیبا و دلنشینی بود ، دیدار با دوستان ؛ تعداد هم که به امید خدا ، خیلی زیاد بود .
یکسری عکسها رو mahdi87_gh عزیز قرار دادند ، معرفی ها هم که انجام شده .
یک عکس میکس شده رو هم من قرار میدم :

باز برای معرفی ، از سمت راست ، عزیزان :

مهدی قربانپور ، آقای حاج علی کشاورز ، آقای حمیدرضا صادقیان ، *خودم* ، آقای_ m.YasPro_ ، آقا_ی geek1982 
و مهدی عسگری .
_

----------


## Salar Ashgi

سری بعدی عکسهای میکس شده :




> برای شخص بنده سعادت بزرگی بود که دوباره دوستان عزیزم رو ببینم


Programmer عزیز ، راستی من چرا شما رو ندیدم ؟!  :کف کرده!:

----------


## Bahmany

> سری بعدی عکسهای میکس شده :
> 
> 
> Programmer عزیز ، راستی من چرا شما رو ندیدم ؟!


 :کف کرده!:  :کف کرده!: 

آقا پس اون همه عکس که دسته جمعی گرفته شد کجاست پس
سالار خان اگه چندتا دیگه عکس با میکس های مختلف داری بزار خیلی جالبن!!  :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## Salar Ashgi

> آقا پس اون همه عکس که دسته جمعی گرفته شد کجاست پس


اینار رو آقای صادقیان و فکر کنم آقای Saeed_M_Farid خواهند گذاشت .

----------


## Pr0grammer

> من هر چی تلاش کردم نتونستم لینکی که از persiangig گذاشتی رو باز کنم.


نمیدونم! ولی مشکل از فایل نیست! الان خودم و چند تا از دوستام چک کردیم، مشکلی نداشت!




> Programmer عزیز ، راستی من چرا شما رو ندیدم ؟!


اتفاقا وقتی اون عکس رو دیدم، این سوال برای بنده هم پیش اومد که چرا متوجه شما نشدم! به هر حال، کم سعادتی از بنده بود....

راستی، اون عکس اولی که گذاشتید (خورشید) آدمو یاد آتش جهنم میندازه!  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## mahdi87_gh

> راستی، اون عکس اولی که گذاشتید (خورشید) آدمو یاد آتش جهنم میندازه!


نه این عکس نشون میده که این بچه ها (بجز من البته) خورشید تابان برنامه نویسی این مملکت هستند :تشویق:

----------


## Salar Ashgi

> به هر حال، کم سعادتی از بنده بود....


شرمنده نفرمائید ... ارادت همیشه برقرار است .



> راستی، اون عکس اولی که گذاشتید (خورشید) آدمو یاد آتش جهنم میندازه!


مگه دیدید ؟!  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## مهدی قربانی

سلام
هرچند بدلیل مشغله توفیق و سعادت نصیب نشد حضوری خدمت دوستان باشم ولی از دیدار تصویری عزیزان خیلی خوشحال شدم ، امیدوارم دیدار پرباری بوده باشه .

----------


## dataking

سلام 
برای هر کسی که حتی یک بار به سایت برنامه نویس وارد شده باشد هم قابل قبول است که برترین برنامه نویسان ایران زمین در این سایت گرد هم آمده اند .
ای کاش ما نیز سعادت داشتیم دست همه عزیزان را از نزدیک می بوسیدیم یک خواهش بزرگ دارم دوستان شما را به خدا ترتیبی اتخاذ نمایید تا *در شهرستان هم بتوانیم دور هم جمع شویم* این حق را به ما هم بدهید شاید برای کسی که تهران است آمد به نمایشگاه مثل رفتن به سینما و پارک و یا پیاده روی باشد ولی از رفتن  مثلا از شیراز تا تهران هم هزینه هم وقت زیادی می طلبد در صورتی که اگر ...
هیچ نگویم چو دانم رندان نهیم کنند

----------


## vahid_d_0101

اقای دلفی -7 عکس دسته جمعی از همه گرفتن
نمیدونم چرا نگذاشتن اینجا
خیلی خوش گذشت نزدیک 50 نفر بچه ها بودن

----------


## ایمان مدائنی

دوستان جاتون خالي خيلي حال داد 
مديران خوب سايت رو نزديك ديديم 
با بچه ها آشنا شديم 
فكر نمي كردم اينهمه بيان 
ولي يك سوال ؟
آقا اون عكسهاي دسته جمعيمون كووووو ؟
4 تا عكس دسته جمعي انداختيم من اونهارو ميخوام !!
خواهشن اونهارو بزاريد تا ما هم براي يادگاري پيش خودمون نگه داريم

----------


## ali190

سلام
واقعاً دیروز خیلی خوش گذشت
من اصلاً بخاطر نماشگاه نیومده بودم ، بلکه اومده بودم فقط بچه هارو از نزدیک ببینم
خیلی خوش گذشت
میگم نکنه اقای دلفی دسته گل به آب داده و فیلم عکسهارو زیر نور گرفته و همشو سوزونده؟! :قهقهه:

----------


## saed2006

واقعا خوش گدشت 
با دوستای خوبم امیر خان و اقا سالار و هر دو تای مهدی ها دوست خوبم جلال دهقان پور ...
خستگی از تنم بیرون رفت
جای اقایان راد و کرامتی و موسوی خالی بود
چشممون به جمال اوبلیت هم روشن شد بچه حوشتیپ و باحال
اقای کشاورز رو هم دیدم که واقعا انسان دوست داشتنی هست به هر حال روز بسیار خوبی بود
تشکر از همه کسانی که ما را در این مجموعه یاری کردند به ویژه خانواده رجبی :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Pr0grammer

> چشممون به جمال اوبلیت هم روشن شد بچه حوشتیپ و باحال


اوبالیت اومده بود مگه!!!!!!!  :متعجب:   :متفکر:

----------


## saed2006

اقا رضا تو رو هم دوست داریم
اخر کاری خواستم خدا حافظی کنم ازت که رفته بودی
صبح که شرکت بود نیومد ولی ساعت دو بود اومد چند دقیقه ای باهاش بودم و رفت

----------


## tk2005730

سلام
آره خیلی خوش گذشت.
من می خواستم اگه آقای کشاورز نیومد بگم من کشاورزم که نشد!!!!!

فیلم ها را هم بذارین.

----------


## farashah_jalal

باسلام 
اون عکس های دسته جمعی چی شد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ .
خیلی خوش گذشت با دوستای خوبم امیر اویسی و سالاراشکی و مهدی فرزاد و مهدی قربانی عزیز 
و سامان جان عزیز و تمامی دوستانی که در گردهمایی بودند امیدوارم موفق باشین.
و تشکر از همه کسانی که این گردهمایی رو برگزار کردند.

----------


## mahdi87_gh

> باسلام 
> خیلی خوش گذشت با دوستای خوبم امیر اویسی و سالاراشکی و هر دو تای مهدی ها 
> و سامان جان عزیز خستگی از تنم بیرون رفت.






> با دوستای خوبم امیر خان و اقا سالار و هر دو تای مهدی ها  حسن اقا بهجت و  دوست خوبم جلال دهقان پور  ...
> خستگی از تنم بیرون رفت


اقای دهقانپور  کپی برابر اصل زدیا :چشمک:

----------


## Salar Ashgi

فقط خدا کنه سر عکسای دسته جمعی ، بلایی نیومده باشه ./   :بامزه:

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

باید منتظر برادر saeed_M_Farid باشیم.فکر کنم عکسامونو گرفته در رفته.یا شایدم میخواد ترورمون کنه :قهقهه:

----------


## farashah_jalal

عکس های دسته جمعی که از دو دوربین گرفته شد .امیدی به گذاشتن اون هست.
فکر کنم دارن با اون فیلم ها میکس می کنن تا هم رو با هم بزارن.

----------


## raziee

> باید منتظر برادر saeed_M_Farid باشیم.فکر کنم عکسامونو گرفته در رفته.یا شایدم میخواد ترورمون کنه


برادر فکر کنم به خاطر این که شما بهشون آش ندادید بچه ها رو تحریم کرده عکس ها رو نمیده.



> فقط خدا کنه سر عکسای دسته جمعی ، بلایی نیومده باشه ./


معلوم نیست اصلا عکس انداختند یا فقط فلش زده شد. :لبخند:

----------


## vahid_d_0101

اخه روز بود اصلا فلش هم نزد 
فکر کنم سر کاری بود از این دوربین های دکوری بود  :قهقهه: 
باید دوباره جمع بشیم عکس بندازیم

----------


## Salar Ashgi

> باید منتظر برادر saeed_M_Farid باشیم.فکر کنم عکسامونو گرفته در رفته


جناب صادقیان ، مگه 2 تا عکس هم با دوربین شما گرفته نشد ؟!

----------


## Mask

با سلام به همه
صبور باشید.
عکسها و فیلمهایی رو که من گرفتم رو داشتم mix میکردم.
تا ظهر میزارم

----------


## vahid_d_0101

فقط عکس هارو جدا جدا بزارید با فیلم ها میکس نکنید

----------


## Pr0grammer

> با سلام به همه
> صبور باشید.
> عکسها و فیلمهایی رو که من گرفتم رو داشتم mix میکردم.
> تا ظهر میزارم


 ...

----------


## Salar Ashgi

> با سلام به همه
> صبور باشید.
> عکسها و فیلمهایی رو که من گرفتم رو داشتم mix میکردم.
> تا ظهر میزارم


اگه امکانش باشه هم فیلم ها و هم عکسها را در دوکیفیت برای کاربران ADSL ای و Dial-Up ای
قرار دهید ، تا هرکس بنابه شرایط خود از آنها استفاده کند .

با تشکر ./

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

@سالار: آقا اونجا که ایستادیم عکس بگیریم بعضی ها متوجه نشدن! من تا دوربین رو روشن کردم گفت باید باطریشو عوض کنی !!! :گیج:  حالا باطریشو دیشب شارژ کرده بودم.
خلاصه بدجوری ضایع بازی شد و من نتونستم عکس بگیرم.

----------


## mahdi87_gh

> حاجی :خودم پشتتو گرفتم.
> بچه ها این فایلها رو کجا آپ کنم.؟
> یه سایتی که راحت آپلود و دانلود بشه رو محبت کنید.؟


www.4shared.com
www.mediafire.com
http://www.uploadfiles.com

مرسی از زحماتتون :تشویق:

----------


## Amir Oveisi

سلام
باعث افتخار بود که دوستان رو از نزدیک ملاقات کردم
امیدوارم همگی موفق باشید

----------


## mahdi87_gh

> سلام
> باعث افتخار بود که دوستان رو از نزدیک ملاقات کردم


ما بیشتر جناب اویسی

----------


## tehrandevil

آقا پس اين عكسها رو كي آپلود مي كنيد؟
ما كه مرديم از انتظار. :گریه: 
هر چند كه من سعادت نداشتم تا آخر بايستم ولي خيلي خوشحال شدم كه من هم عضوي كوچكي از اين گروه برنامه نويس ها هستم. :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## مهدی فرزاد

سلام
از هم نشيني و هم صحبتي دوستان بسيار خوشحال شدم 
اميدوارم اين روند همچنان ادامه داشته باشد
انشالله سال آينده نمايشگاه كتاب تمام اعضا شركت كنند

----------


## Salar Ashgi

> بچه ها این فایلها رو کجا آپ کنم.؟
> یه سایتی که راحت آپلود و دانلود بشه رو محبت کنید.؟


اگه اکانت Persiangig دارید که اونجا بذارید وگرنه 4shared و Mediafire گزینه خوبی هستند ./



> @سالار: آقا اونجا که ایستادیم عکس بگیریم بعضی ها متوجه نشدن! من تا دوربین رو روشن کردم گفت باید باطریشو عوض کنی !!! حالا باطریشو دیشب شارژ کرده بودم.
> خلاصه بدجوری ضایع بازی شد و من نتونستم عکس بگیرم.


عجب ... خوبه اون عکس آخری رو ، مهدی گرفت و گرنه همین رو هم نداشتیم ...  :بامزه:

----------


## mahdi87_gh

> عجب ... خوبه اون عکس آخری رو ، مهدی گرفت و گرنه همین رو هم نداشتیم ...


من میدونستم آخرش اینجوری میشه (اگه کارتون گالیور رو یادتون بیاد، یارو این جمله رو تکرار میکرد :قهقهه: )

----------


## Mohandes2009

سلام و درود بر بندگان پاک و صالح خداوند و سلام بر همه بچوکای خوب برنامه نویس سایت محترم برنامه نویس.
اینجانب اومدم کنار استخر نمایشگاه و همه دوستان برنامه نویس را دیدم و خیلی شاد شدم :قلب: .

آقای کشاورز هم دیدم که ندیده از دنیا نرفته باشیم :لبخند گشاده!: 
و به ویژه دوستای خوبم مثه مهدی آقا ،سامان جوووون :بوس:  ، یاسر جون :بوس:  :لبخند گشاده!: و آقای ایمان لاولی با اون بازوهای ور قلمبیدش :لبخند گشاده!: و اونایی هم که می خواستم ببینم ندیدم :ناراحت: جاشون خالی بود دوستان خوبی مثل mmd2009 و z_bluestar و sinashahab و مدیران خوبی مثه آقای مهدی موسوی و جناب کرامتی و آقای راد و جناب مداح :ناراحت:  شاید هم مدیران بودن من نشناختم :متفکر: 

*ولی در کل روز خوبی بود جمعه.!*

*راستی تهرونی ها هم که قرار شد ناهار بدن ندادند (قابل توجه دوستانی که نیومدن)...*

*خدا را شکر هیشکی یه جز عده ای معدود مرا نشناختن یعنی همونایی که اسم بردم*

*منم چند تا عکس گرفتم که بزودی میزارم حاشا کنید اما دونفریوک هست*

----------


## Mohandes2009

فعلا اینا داشته باشید تا بعد  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## ایمان مدائنی

دوستان اين عكسها و فيلمها چي شد ؟ :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## Mohandes2009

*این یه عکس دیگه ببینید*

*سه تا از دوستای خوبم هستن که ازشون عکس گرفتمخیلی ها میشناسنشون دیگه معرفی نکنم چهره مردمی و محبوبی هستند!*

----------


## amirjalili

ما هم منتظریم ..
اما گردهمایی خوبی بود..
حیف که بهروز راد و یه سری دیگه از مدیران نیومدند

----------


## ایمان مدائنی

دوستان اين فيلم و عكس چه شد 
آقا من نيازي به روتوش ندارم عكس منو بپيچيد ميبرم 
فيلم هم نيازي به ميكس نيست 
تورو خدا بزاريد ما هم ببينيم

----------


## Mask

سلام مجدد خدمت دوستان
حدود 15 تایی عکس و یک کلیپ آماده کردم.
گاهی دوستان با پیام خصوصی گفتند که کلیپ رو پابلیک نکن.
منم فعلا نمیدونم باید چیکار کرد و با این وجود کلیپ در صف انتظار اجازه دوستان قرار داره.
و اما عکسها:
4 تا از عکسها چون به صورت عمومی بوده از لینکهای زیر قابل دریافته. و 11 تای دیگه حالت تک نفره و چنتایی هست . که بازم برای نمایش نیاز به اجازه دوستان هست.

لینکهای دانلود:
http://www.up.98ia.com/images/uyjsho1j4j5j32lecre.jpg
http://www.up.98ia.com/images/mac7fsv1fe58jr1lbv4.jpg
http://www.up.98ia.com/images/u1u0o2nmsz6rowzmq46.jpg
http://www.up.98ia.com/images/f4028ev1n87vr82fxvr.jpg

----------


## Amir Oveisi

راستی من یادمه چند تا از خانوما هم صبح بودن اما چرا تو عکس ها نیستن؟! 
یه سری از خانوما هم بعد عکس گرفتن اومدن و بعد یهو غیب شدن! 
کسی فکر نکنه همه فقط آقایون بودند.

----------


## vcldeveloper

> 11 تای دیگه حالت تک نفره و چنتایی هست .


اون عکس هایی که  دو نفره یا بیشتر هستند، دیگه حکم عکس عمومی رو پیدا می کنند، مگر اینکه که اون افراد خودشون ازتون تقاضا کرده باشند که یک عکس ویژه و خصوصی ازشون بگیرید، یا از اون افراد در شرایطی که حواس شان نبوده، عکس گرفتید.

اونهایی هم که تک نفره هستند، لطفا اسم هر کاربر و تعداد عکس تک نفره موجود ازش را ذکر کنید، اونهایی که موافقت کردند، عکس شون رو همینجا قرار بدید. اونهایی هم که موافقت نکردند، می تونند از طریق پیام خصوصی با شما تماس بگیرند، و لینک عکس ها شون رو دریافت کنند.


درباره فیلم، اگر همون فیلم معرفی کاربران هست، یک تصویر عمومی هست، و کسی هم چیز خاص یا خصوصی در اون مطرح نکرده. پس به نظر من اگر کسی اونجا خودش را با اختیار خودش معرفی کرده، یعنی به طور ضمنی موافقت کرده که تصویرش و هویتش منتشر بشه. 
فقط اگر از بین خانم های شرکت کننده کسی درخواست کرد که تصویرش یا اسمش منتشر نشه، لطفا رعایت کنید، و بدون اجازه شون تصویر یا اسمشون رو منتشر نکنید.

با تشکر

----------


## vcldeveloper

> راستی من یادمه چند تا از خانوما هم صبح بودن اما چرا تو عکس ها نیستن؟!


قبل از عکس گرفتن، خداحافظی کردند.




> یه سری از خانوما هم بعد عکس گرفتن اومدن و بعد یهو غیب شدن!


دیدمشون، ولی سرگرم صحبت کردن بودم، متوجه نشدم که اصلا از کاربران سایت بودند، یا از آشنایان بعضی کاربران، یا اینکه همینطوری اومده بودند. آخه یکی که اومده بود، فکر می کرد ما از نهادی یا دانشگاهی اومدیم، درباره ناهار دادن از من سوال می کرد! 

@ مهدی عسگری؛ این همه بهت گفتم اون موبایل رو ول کن، بیا عکس بگیر. یه بار هم که عکست افتاد، فقط نصف صورتت از گوشه تصویر زده بیرون  :لبخند: 




> کسی فکر نکنه همه فقط آقایون بودند.


کلا به نظرم امسال جمعیت خیلی بیشتری اومده بود. با احتساب کاربران پشت دوربین، کاربرانی که قبل از عکس های دسته جمعی رفتند، و کاربرانی که بعد از عکس ها اومدند، و کاربرانی که گوشه و کنار در حال صحبت با موبایل بودند  :چشمک:  میشه گفت که بین 50 تا 60 نفر در گردهمایی امسال شرکت کرده بودند. در گردهمایی های گذشته تا جایی که خاطرم هست، بیشتر از 40 نفر شرکت کننده نداشتیم.

----------


## Amir Oveisi

> آخه یکی که اومده بود، فکر می کرد ما از نهادی یا دانشگاهی اومدیم، درباره ناهار دادن از من سوال می کرد!


 :قهقهه: 




> @ مهدی عسگری؛ این همه بهت گفتم اون موبایل رو ول کن، بیا عکس بگیر. یه بار هم که عکست افتاد، فقط نصف صورتت از گوشه تصویر زده بیرون


تو عکس های آخری که با هم گرفتیم هم این موبایل رو ول نکرده. بالاخره زندگی سخته  :لبخند گشاده!: 




> و کاربرانی که گوشه و کنار در حال صحبت با موبایل بودند


قابل توجه برادر عسگری

----------


## vahid_d_0101

اقا اگه از من یه عکس تکی هست بده بیاد منو میشناسی دلفی 7 
همونی که گفتم یه تاپیک ایجاد کردم شما طرف اقای کشاورز را گرفتید  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:

----------


## مهدی فرزاد

> کلا به نظرم امسال جمعیت خیلی بیشتری اومده بود. با احتساب کاربران پشت دوربین، کاربرانی که قبل از عکس های دسته جمعی رفتند، و کاربرانی که بعد از عکس ها اومدند، و کاربرانی که گوشه و کنار در حال صحبت با موبایل بودند  میشه گفت که بین 50 تا 60 نفر در گردهمایی امسال شرکت کرده بودند. در گردهمایی های گذشته تا جایی که خاطرم هست، بیشتر از 40 نفر شرکت کننده نداشتیم.


فکر کنم این تعداد افزایش یافته از بچه های تالار WPF بودن و من خیلی خوشحالم که در این گرد همایی تونستم با کمک دوستان توجه ها رو تا حدودی به این تکنولوژی جلب کنم :تشویق:

----------


## Mohandes2009

> سلام مجدد خدمت دوستان
> حدود 15 تایی عکس و یک کلیپ آماده کردم.
> گاهی دوستان با پیام خصوصی گفتند که کلیپ رو پابلیک نکن.
> منم فعلا نمیدونم باید چیکار کرد و با این وجود کلیپ در صف انتظار اجازه دوستان قرار داره.
> و اما عکسها:
> 4 تا از عکسها چون به صورت عمومی بوده از لینکهای زیر قابل دریافته. و 11 تای دیگه حالت تک نفره و چنتایی هست . که بازم برای نمایش نیاز به اجازه دوستان هست.
> 
> لینکهای دانلود:
> http://www.up.98ia.com/images/uyjsho1j4j5j32lecre.jpg
> ...


کیفیت در حد پایین :افسرده:

----------


## Salar Ashgi

> درباره فیلم، اگر همون فیلم معرفی کاربران هست، یک تصویر عمومی هست، و کسی  هم چیز خاص یا خصوصی در اون مطرح نکرده. پس به نظر من اگر کسی اونجا خودش  را با اختیار خودش معرفی کرده، یعنی به طور ضمنی موافقت کرده که تصویرش و  هویتش منتشر بشه.


من هم با این موافقم ... و بنظرم مشکلی از لحاظ قرار دادن آن وجود ندارد .



> @ مهدی عسگری؛ این همه بهت گفتم اون موبایل رو ول کن، بیا عکس بگیر. یه بار هم که عکست افتاد، فقط نصف صورتت از گوشه تصویر زده بیرون


آره ، Server ایشون واقعا شلوغ بود ، دائما در پی Response دادن بودند .  :بامزه: 



> کلا به نظرم امسال جمعیت خیلی بیشتری اومده بود. با احتساب کاربران پشت  دوربین، کاربرانی که قبل از عکس های دسته جمعی رفتند، و کاربرانی که بعد از  عکس ها اومدند، و کاربرانی که گوشه و کنار در حال صحبت با موبایل بودند   میشه گفت که بین 50 تا 60 نفر در گردهمایی امسال شرکت کرده بودند. در  گردهمایی های گذشته تا جایی که خاطرم هست، بیشتر از 40 نفر شرکت کننده  نداشتیم.


انشاالله واسه نمایشگاه کتاب از اینم بیشتر باشه ... کلا تجربه و دیدار خیلی شیرینی بود !!!  :لبخند: 
مطمئنا این خاطره ها هرگز فراموش نخواهند شد ./

فقط قابل توجه دوست عزیزمون *Delphi-7 :

اگر امکانش هست ، فیلم ها و عکسها را با دو کیفیت (بالا و متوسط) قرار دهید ، تا هرکس بنابه نیاز و شرایطش
از آن استفاده کند ./*

----------


## mmd2009

بسی خرسند شدیم ای تاپیک رو دیدم. انگار شدید خوش گذشته بود که دوستان بدطور اصرار کرده بودن اینجارو بخونم.

حیف شد که نبودم البته قبلا هم گفته بودم. عکس دسته جمعی رو دیدم ولی خب چه میدونم کی بودن. جز چندتا اصلا کسی رو نشناختم یکی معرفی کنه.

----------


## Felony

*دوستان خودشون رو بر اساس شماره معرفی کنن :*

4 = خودم
11 = حمیدرضا صادقیان
12 = geek1982
Programmer = 16
28 = علی کشاورز
? = همراه Delphi-7 !!!

@ دوستانی که نیومدن بدونن که کلی عکاس اونجا وایساده بود ، ما نمیدونستیم کی رو نگاه کنیم ... !
@ راستی ما گفتیم مهربون وایسید ولی نه در اون حد ، اون بالا عکس بیچاره شدم تا شماره بزارم ... !

فیلم هم تو راهه ...

----------


## Salar Ashgi

منم 34 ، البته بدلیل ازدحام جمعیت ( :لبخند گشاده!: ) ، کمی واضح نیست !



> دوستانی که نیومدن بدونن که کلی عکاس اونجا وایساده بود ، ما نمیدونستیم کی  رو نگاه کنیم ، تو همین عکس هم بعضی ها مثل خودم دارن اون یکی عکاس رو  نگاه میکنن ... !


اینو که نگو ... واسه خودش یه جریانی بود ...  :بامزه: 



> فیلم هم تو راهه ...


خدا کنه ... چون بی صبرانه منتظریم !

----------


## saed2006

........ منم 33
31 دوست خوبم جلال دهقان پور
36 امیر اویسی معروف و محبوب
35 یاسر
32 اقای رضوی دوست داشتنی سرباز سر افراز

----------


## ایمان مدائنی

من 9 هستم  :قهقهه:

----------


## vcldeveloper

شماره 1: Silverfox
شماره 13: آقای شهشهانی؛ ID شون در سایت رو فراموش کردم.
شماره 29: از دوستان آقای عسگری بودند. اسم شون محسن بود (اگر اشتباه نکنم). اما از ID شون اطلاعی ندارم.
شماره 30: ali 190
شماره 32: razavi_university

----------


## Felony

> شماره 1: SilverSoft


حاج علی اشتباه نمیکنی ؟
SilverSoft نام کاربری قبلی من بود که خودت برام تغییرش دادی ، من الان جست و جو کردم کاربر جدیدی به این اسم وجود نداشت .

----------


## mpmsoft

منم 38 هستم

----------


## vcldeveloper

> SilverSoft نام کاربری قبلی من بود که خودت برام تغییرش دادی ، من الان جست و جو کردم کاربر جدیدی به این اسم وجود نداشت .


Oops، پس فکر کنم Silverfox بود. وقتی ایشون خودش رو معرفی کرد، Silver اش توی ذهنم موند  :بامزه:  
اصلاح کردم.

----------


## Mask

با تشکر از دوستان
باید به اطلاع برسونم روند آپلود عکس و فیلم از دست بنده خارج شد.لطفا در این رابطه دیگه پیام خصوصی ندید.
اون خواهر گرامی هم . که پست داده بودند. از کلیپ حذف شدن (به دستور علی آقا)
الان شخص دیگه ای داره ادامه میده.
موفق باشید.

----------


## raziee

> حاج علی اشتباه نمیکنی ؟
> SilverSoft نام کاربری قبلی من بود که خودت برام تغییرش دادی ، من الان جست و جو کردم کاربر جدیدی به این اسم وجود نداشت .


حق با شماست.
ایشون بابک هستند با نام کاربری silverfox
شماره 26 هم بنده هستم»» حسین رضیئی
شماره ی 2 هم آقای میثم قاسمی هستند با نام کاربری persian_bigboy

----------


## Amir Oveisi

19 آقای مهدی فرزاد Mehdi550u
21 آقای مهدی قربان پور mehdi87_gh

* شرمنده مهدی جان، اصلاح شد

----------


## mahdi87_gh

> 19 آقای مهدی فرزاد Mehdi550u
> 21 آقای مهدی قربانی mehdi-gh87


قربان پور جیگر :افسرده:

----------


## Mohandes2009

من پشت نفر 39 هستم دارم موبایل حرف میزنم

----------


## ایمان مدائنی

فيلم رو كي ميزاريد ؟ :متفکر: 
(9)

----------


## mahdi87_gh

فیلم چی شد؟
ایمان جون داغش کردم برات :قهقهه:

----------


## Pr0grammer

> باید به اطلاع برسونم روند آپلود عکس و فیلم از دست بنده خارج شد.لطفا در این رابطه دیگه پیام خصوصی ندید.


الان فیلم و بقیه عکس ها دست کیه؟!
هر کسی فیلم یا عکس تکی که بنده در اون هستم رو داره، بی زحمت برام ارسال کنه!

----------


## ایمان مدائنی

شماره 8 هم دوست خوبم رضا قاسمي با آي ديه  reza2012 هستن

----------


## Salar Ashgi

میکسی زیبا از یکی از عکسهای دسته جمعی (با بهبود دادن نور عکس و ...) :

http://www.mediafire.com/?mt4zj22y471fxd2

فقط کافیه روی Click here to start download.. کلیک کنید تا فایل دانلود شه . 
شاد باشید ./

----------


## ایمان مدائنی

دوستان آخه من دير رسيدم تو نوشته هاي آخر فيلم افتادم 
ميخوام ببينم اونهايي كه زود تر اومدن كي بودن 
من ساعت 10 رسيدم تا نقشه رو پيدا كنم شد 10:30 تا بتونم نقشه رو در حالت اصليش بگيرم شد 10:45 تا اومدم محل قرار رو پيدا كنم شد 11 و از دور داشتم نگاه مينداختم تا ببينم اينهايي كه جمع شدن برنامه نويسن 
بعد يكي رو شناختم 
تا سلام كردم دوربين اومد روي من مثل آفتاب پرست 15 تا رنگ عوض كردم با نفس نفس زنان خودمو معرفي كردم 
حالا مي خوام ببينم توي فيلم چند تا از رنگهايي كه عوض كردم افتاده

----------


## Mask

> الان فیلم و بقیه عکس ها دست کیه؟!
> هر کسی فیلم یا عکس تکی که بنده در اون هستم رو داره، بی زحمت برام ارسال کنه!


 امشب همه عکسها و فیلم آپ میشه.
نگران نباشید؟

----------


## ایمان مدائنی

> میکسی زیبا از یکی از عکسهای دسته جمعی :
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?mt4zj22y471fxd2
> 
> فقط کافیه روی Click here to start download.. کلیک کنید تا فایل دانلود شه . 
> شاد باشید ./


جناب دستت درد نكنه من اول صف هستم 
اين عكس رو قاب ميكنم

----------


## raziee

> فعلا مجلس بی ریا است و خر تو خره بابا درست معرفی کنید ببینمیم کی به کیه؟


برادر از کلمات شایسته تر استفاده کنید لطفا.
خود شما کجا بودید؟

----------


## ایمان مدائنی

آقا منظور از امشب ساعت چند هست ؟
الان كه 22:30 هست

----------


## ali190

سلام
انشاء الله که از این جور مراسمات همیشه برقرار باشه
واقعاً یکی از بهترین روزهای زندگیم بود
دیدن دوستان عزیزم
بخصوص که از وجود دوستان بسیار خوبم آقا رضاخارایی عزیز و آقا مهدی (Mehdi550u ) و امیر عزیز (Amir Oveisi ) به لحاظ علمی بهره بردیم
بخصوص آقا مهدی (Mehdi550u ) که در اونجا هم از امر آموزش غافل نبودند و در کوچکترین فرصتی مبحث بسیار کاربردی WPF رو برای دوستان تشریح می نمودند

نفر 39 در عکس = ali190

دیدن آقای کشاورز عزیز و دوست داشتنی هم برام خیلی جالب بود
ایشون انسان بزرگی هستند
یاعلی

----------


## BORHAN TEC

چقدر حیف شد که نتونستم پنجشنبه بیام. اگه میتونستم 24 ساعت دیرتر بیام حتماً دوستان رو از نزدیک میدیدم. ایشاالله سال دیگه دست پر میام. (به همراه کتاب Delphi XE به زبان فارسی!!!  :چشمک: )

----------


## Felony

آقا فیلم ها به دست من رسید تو ParsaSpace هم آپلود شده ولی اوضاع خرابه و اصلا نمیشه دانلود کرد ، کسی هاستی چیزی داره موقتا فیلم ها رو روش بزاریم ؟ 

@ دوستان هاست رایگان معرفی نکنن که ما چند ساعته الاف هستیم و دهن ADSL مان آسفالت گشته ...

----------


## raziee

> آقا فیلم ها به دست من رسید تو ParsaSpace هم آپلود شده ولی اوضاع خرابه و اصلا نمیشه دانلود کرد ، کسی هاستی چیزی داره موقتا فیلم ها رو روش بزاریم ؟
> 
> @ دوستان هاست رایگان معرفی نکنن که ما چند ساعته الاف هستیم و دهن ADSL مان آسفالت گشته ...


بنده دارم.
اگر خواستید پیام خصوصی بدید تا User & Pass بدم.

----------


## Salar Ashgi

> کسی هاستی چیزی داره موقتا فیلم ها رو روش بزاریم ؟


MediaFire گزینه خوبی هستش ، لینک مستقیم هم میده !



> @ دوستان هاست رایگان معرفی نکنن که ما چند ساعته الاف هستیم و دهن ADSL مان آسفالت گشته ...


حالا حجم فایل چقدر شده ؟!

----------


## Felony

فیلم 50 مگابایت شده ، چند بار سعی کردم جای دیگه آپ کنم با بدبختی آپ شد ، یکی از خانوم ها با واسطه اعلام کرد که نمیخواد فیلمش باشه و فعلا همه چی Cancel تا اون قسمت رو حذف کنم و جای درست و حسابی آپ کنم .

----------


## Salar Ashgi

> فیلم 50 مگابایت شده


اگر امکانش باشه ، فایل رو به Type های کم حجم تر از قبیل Flv یا Rmvb و ... در بیارید تا هم برای شما
از لحاظ آپلود وقت زیادی نگیرد و هم همه بتوانند دانلود کنند .



> یکی از خانوم ها با واسطه اعلام کرد که نمیخواد فیلمش باشه و فعلا همه چی Cancel تا اون قسمت رو حذف کنم و جای درست و حسابی آپ کنم .


خوب میگم ، این فیلترینگ رو قبلا انجام بدید و با همه اتمام حجت بکنید !

----------


## vahid_d_0101

منم 18    :لبخند:  :لبخند:

----------


## Felony

:گریه:  واقعا این فیلمبرداری شر شد ، علاوه بر اون خانوم چند تا از دوستان آقا الان پیغام دادن که از فیلم حذف بشن ، من تا فردا صبر میکنم ؛ دوستانی که میخوان از فیلم حذف بشن پیغام خصوصی بدن و شمارشون رو تو عکسی که قرار داده بودم رو هم بگن تا من بشناسمشون و حذفشون کنم ، با این اوصاف دوستانی که تا فردا اعلام نکنند یعنی مشکلی ندارند و جای گله ای نمیمونه ...

 :خیلی عصبانی: @ Delphi-7 بیکار بودی فیلمبرداری کردی ؟

----------


## Ali_Prodes

سلام

متاسفانه بنده هم سعادت ملاقات حضوری خدمت دوستان خوبم ، در نمایشگاه الکامپ(16) را نداشتم ، ولی به همه آنان که آمدند خدا قوت می گم و برای همه دوستان آرزوی پیروزی روز افزون در پروژه های کاری و در کل زندگی را دارم .

----------


## tk2005730

منم 25 
mediafire بهترین گزینه هستش اگه امکانش هست فیلم با کیفیت را هم بذارین

----------


## tk2005730

یک انسان خیر هم پیدا بشه آی دی همه بچه ها و اگر ممکنه اسامی شون را کنار عکسشون تو یک عکس دسته جمعی بذاره تا راحت تر همدیگه را پیدا کنیم.

----------


## ایمان مدائنی

آقا اين فيلم چي شد ؟
مردا چرا نمي خوان فيلمشون باشه ؟
مگه سرشون بازه ؟
شوخي كردم ، آقا فيلم منو همه جا ميتونيد پخش كنيد  !

----------


## Mohandes2009

> برادر از کلمات شایسته تر استفاده کنید لطفا.
> خود شما کجا بودید؟


 توی این عکسی که شماره زدید نبودم ولی تو اون عکسه دست جمعه دومی بودممممم :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Mohandes2009

> MediaFire گزینه خوبی هستش ، لینک مستقیم هم میده !
> 
> حالا حجم فایل چقدر شده ؟!





> آقا فیلم ها به دست من رسید تو ParsaSpace هم آپلود شده ولی اوضاع خرابه و اصلا نمیشه دانلود کرد ، کسی هاستی چیزی داره موقتا فیلم ها رو روش بزاریم ؟ 
> 
> @ دوستان هاست رایگان معرفی نکنن که ما چند ساعته الاف هستیم و دهن ADSL مان آسفالت گشته ...





> فیلم 50 مگابایت شده ، چند بار سعی کردم جای دیگه آپ کنم با بدبختی آپ شد ، یکی از خانوم ها با واسطه اعلام کرد که نمیخواد فیلمش باشه و فعلا همه چی Cancel تا اون قسمت رو حذف کنم و جای درست و حسابی آپ کنم .


*دوستان سایت پرشین گیگ هم تا 100MB میزاره آپلود کنه!!*

----------


## Mohandes2009

> یک انسان خیر هم پیدا بشه آی دی همه بچه ها و اگر ممکنه اسامی شون را کنار عکسشون تو یک عکس دسته جمعی بذاره تا راحت تر همدیگه را پیدا کنیم.


 کی بهتر و شایسته تر از  جناب *Salar Ashgi*  :لبخند گشاده!: 

نفر 35 دوست منه جناب یاسر خان :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Somayeh_Zamani

> اون عکس هایی که  دو نفره یا بیشتر هستند، دیگه حکم عکس عمومی رو پیدا می کنند، مگر اینکه که اون افراد خودشون ازتون تقاضا کرده باشند که یک عکس ویژه و خصوصی ازشون بگیرید، یا از اون افراد در شرایطی که حواس شان نبوده، عکس گرفتید.
> 
> اونهایی هم که تک نفره هستند، لطفا اسم هر کاربر و تعداد عکس تک نفره موجود ازش را ذکر کنید، اونهایی که موافقت کردند، عکس شون رو همینجا قرار بدید. اونهایی هم که موافقت نکردند، می تونند از طریق پیام خصوصی با شما تماس بگیرند، و لینک عکس ها شون رو دریافت کنند.
> 
> 
> درباره فیلم، اگر همون فیلم معرفی کاربران هست، یک تصویر عمومی هست، و کسی هم چیز خاص یا خصوصی در اون مطرح نکرده. پس به نظر من اگر کسی اونجا خودش را با اختیار خودش معرفی کرده، یعنی به طور ضمنی موافقت کرده که تصویرش و هویتش منتشر بشه. 
> فقط اگر از بین خانم های شرکت کننده کسی درخواست کرد که تصویرش یا اسمش منتشر نشه، لطفا رعایت کنید، و بدون اجازه شون تصویر یا اسمشون رو منتشر نکنید.
> 
> با تشکر


 :قهقهه:   پس چرا صحبت کرده اگه نمی خواست !!

----------


## Salar Ashgi

> واقعا این فیلمبرداری شر شد ، علاوه بر اون خانوم چند تا از دوستان* آقا* الان پیغام دادن که از فیلم حذف بشن


عجب بساطی شده این فیلم گرفته شده ، نمیخوایم که بفرستیمش هالیوود ، این همه سرسختی برای چی ؟!
همه دوست و همکار همدیگه هستیم ...  :لبخند:

----------


## Salar Ashgi

> یک انسان خیر هم پیدا بشه آی دی همه بچه ها و اگر ممکنه اسامی شون را کنار عکسشون تو یک عکس دسته جمعی بذاره تا راحت تر همدیگه را پیدا کنیم.
> =========
> کی بهتر و شایسته تر از جناب Salar Ashgi


صبر کنید تا معرفی ها کامل انجام شه ، در اولین فرصت انجام میدم ./

----------


## ایمان مدائنی

آقاي هر كي نمي خواست فيلمش پخش بشه چرا گذاشت ازش فيلم بگيرن ؟ :عصبانی:  :عصبانی: 
آنجلينا جولي هم اينكارا رو نمي كنه به خدا !  :قهقهه: 
يه عده آدم رو الاف خودشون كردن

----------


## amirjalili

بابا مگه میخوان بدزدنشون که نمیذارن فیلمشون پخش بشه.
یه فیلم دسته جمعی که خاطرات رو زنده میکنه که این حرفا رو نداره که.
آقا اصلا فیلم منو جای فیلم دوستان میکس کنید بذارید تا باورشون بشه که طوری نمیشه.
منم بسیار مشتاق فیلم ها هستم.
تشکر از همه :تشویق:

----------


## Salar Ashgi

ولی با این شرایطی که بوجود اومد ، فیلم گرفته شده با عکس تفاوتی نخواهد داشت ؛ یکم از این ورش بزن ،
یکم از اون ورش بزن ، دیگه چی موند ؟! میشه همون عکس ثابت خودمون دیگه ...  :متفکر:

----------


## ایمان مدائنی

هميشه در هر جا و هر كاري افرادي هستن كه خوشي ديگران را خراب كنن !
حيف شد خاطره خوبي بود

----------


## vahid_d_0101

بچه ها من یه فیلم دارم 126 مگ هست نمیدونم چه کارش کنم همه هستن

خدارو شکر از خانوم ها کسی توی فیلم ما نیست (بازم خدا را شکر) کل فیلم هم 1:10 ثانیه هست 

من که فیلم دارم

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

بعضی از دوستان بهتره مودب تر باشن!
من موافق قرار دادن فیلم تک نفره ام (معرفی خودم) در مکان های پابلیک نیستم
اما اگر در فیلم های دیگه در جمع باشم یا در حال صحبت با دوستان، یا در عکس های دسته جمعی، مشکلی ندارم 
والسلام

----------


## ایمان مدائنی

بزار ديگه 
جونمون به لبمون اومد

----------


## arezoo_66

> خدارو شکر از خانوم ها کسی توی فیلم ما نیست (بازم خدا را شکر) هست


 خدايا شكر  :گیج:  :گیج:  :گیج:

----------


## vahid_d_0101

> بعضی از دوستان بهتره مودب تر باشن!
> من موافق قرار دادن فیلم تک نفره ام (معرفی خودم) در مکان های پابلیک نیستم
> اما اگر در فیلم های دیگه در جمع باشم یا در حال صحبت با دوستان، یا در عکس های دسته جمعی، مشکلی ندارم 
> والسلام


 اصلا بچه ها بیخیال فیلم بشید اخه با این اوضاع به قول بچه ها دیگه اسم اون فیلم فیلم نیست میشه یه عکس 
واقعا رئیس جمهور ازش فیلم میگیرن این کارا رو نمیکنه 
حالا خوبه اونجا همه با پای خودشون اومدن معرفی کردن

----------


## Dr.Bronx

از برادران و خواهران اگر کسی فیلم یا عکس داره میخواد آپلود کنه اعلام کنه بهش FTP بدم .

موفق باشید ./

----------


## ایمان مدائنی

دوستان هنوز كسي چيزي آپلود نكرده ؟

----------


## maryamrad

سلام خدمت تمامی برنامه نویسان جامعه برنامه نویس

جمع روز پنجشنبه، بسیار خوب بود. با مدیران بیشتر آشنا شدیم.
از بانی و پیشنهاد دهنده اش ممنون. 

ایشاالله دفعات بعد پر بار تر شود.

عکس ها هم خوب بودند. از دست اندرکاران تشکر. 
امسال سال اولی که بود که حضور داشتم ولی از سال بعد با خانم ها هماهنگ می کنیم که تعداد بیشتری بیایند.

ببخشید اشتباه شده بود که تصحیح شد :)

----------


## ایمان مدائنی

> جمع روز جمعه ، بسیار خوب بود. با مدیران بیشتر آشنا شدیم.


مگه روز جمعه هم جمع شده بوديد ؟ :متعجب: 
نمايشگاه كه پنجشنبه تموم شده بود ! :گیج: 
بدون من رفته بوديد صفا ؟ :متفکر:

----------


## Mohandes2009

> بچه ها من یه فیلم دارم 126 مگ هست نمیدونم چه کارش کنم همه هستن
> 
> خدارو شکر از خانوم ها کسی توی فیلم ما نیست (بازم خدا را شکر) کل فیلم هم 1:10 ثانیه هست 
> 
> من که فیلم دارم


 خب زودی بزارش تو سایت ببینیم دیگه  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Saeed_m_Farid

سلام
قبل از همه چیز از کلیه دوستان بابت تاخیر معذرت میخوام  :خجالت:  راستش اصلاً فکر نمیکردم اینهمه عجله داشته باشید، یه مورد کاری داشتم، خواستم اول اون ور تموم کنم بعد؛ عوضش تنبیه شده و مجبور شدم 114 تا پست رو دونه به دونه بخونم تا از نام یا ID دوستان اطلاع پیدا کنم و ببینیم موضوع از چه قرار هست :
*توجه :* من اینجا -بعلت امکانات سایت- کیفیت پایین عکسها رو قرار میدم، دوستانی که عکسها رو با کیفیت بالا میخوان به لینکهای پست بعد مراجعه کنند (دارم تو Persiangig آپ میکنم ولی خیلی سرعت پایین هست، جناب Hosna.Soft -وین دیزل عزیز  :لبخند گشاده!: - ممکنه FTP موردنظرتون رو با هم هماهنگ کنیم؟):
*******************************
قبل از همه عکس دسته جمعی (3 تا بودن ولی واضح ترین تصاویر دوستان گل برنامه نویس این عکس بود):



اگه اشتباه دارم تذکر بدین:

*1- بابک (Silverfox)
2- میثم قاسمی (persian_bigboy)*
3- ناشناس
*4- مجتبی تاجیک
*5 = ناشناس
*6- amirfarshad
7- حسین فخاری (kernel)
8- رضا قاسمی (reza2012)
9-  ايمان مدائني (Iman_Lovely666)
10- محمد رضا بهمنی (Bahmany)
11-حمیدرضا صادقیان
12- geek1982* (بقول Delphi7 جیک؛ ضمناً اسمشون هم میثم هست، اگه نمیدونید بدونید! :لبخند گشاده!: )
*13- مهدی عسگری (Mehdi Asgari)
14- حسین رضیئی (raziee)
15- tk2005730
16- مهدی مسیبی (M.YasPro)
17- مهدی قربان پور (mehdi87_gh)
18- مهدی فرزاد (mehdi550u)*
19- ناشناس
*20- Pr0grammer
21- جوادی (drstrike)
22- دوستِ جوادی (S2mri)
23- بچه ارومیه!
*24 و 25 = ناشناس
*26- امیر جلیلی (amirjalili)*
27- ناشناس
*28- vahid_d_0101
29- ali1970
30- علی کشاورز
31- آقای شهشهانی*
31- ناشناس
*32- mpmsoft*
33- ناشناس
*34- امیر اویسی (Amir Oveisi)
35- Salar Ashgi
36- razavi_university
37- جلال دهقان پور
38- یاسر ...
39- ali190*
40- ناشناس
*41- saed2006*
*******************************

بعدش هم گرفتن مچ جناب کشاورز در حال مکالمه با تلفن همراه، اینقدر به مهدی گیر ندین  :لبخند گشاده!:  :



*******************************
این هم فیلمبردار محترم در حال ارتکاب جرم (Delphi7) :




*******************************
این عکس رو هم مخصوصاً برای اینکه حالت بدون ژست بچه ها رو ببینید گرفتم!



*******************************
عکس بعدی هم مربوط میشه به کلونی های مجزا! که تشکیل شده بود و تا مدتها ادامه داشت و بنده هم چون این گردهمایی های پراکنده به درازا کشید، ماموریت کاریم رو در اولویت قرار دادم و زیاده از این عکسی نگرفتم:



*پ.ن. : با عرض پوزش از دوستانی که برای بنده ناشناس بودن یا اشتباهی تو معرفی شون پیش اومده، بیزحمت طی پیام خصوصی به بنده اطلاع بدن تا نام مورد نظرشون رو تصحیح کنم.*

----------


## vcldeveloper

> بعدش هم گرفتن مچ جناب کشاورز در حال مکالمه با تلفن همراه، اینقدر به مهدی گیر ندین


البته در حال برقراری تماس با بهروز راد، و مهدی عسگری  :چشمک:  می بینید که باز بر میگرده به آقای عسگری  :بامزه:

----------


## ایمان مدائنی

دوستان عزيز فيلم چي شد ؟

----------


## Saeed_m_Farid

> البته در حال برقراری تماس با بهروز راد، و مهدی عسگری  می بینید که باز بر میگرده به آقای عسگری


ولی چشم ها و میمیک چهره که یه چیزی غیر از صحبت با آقایون مهدی وبهروز رو نشون میدن! باور ندارید، من بتدریج ابرها رو از چهره خورشید برمیدارم!  :تشویق: 
********************
مرحله اول :


مرحله دوم:


و در نهایت، این چهره دوست داشتنی با نگاهی ؟!؟


راستش من فقط اومده بودم جاسوسی! خداییش یک دهم چیزی که فکر میکردم هم خشن نیستید! و اتفاقاً تو زمینه علمی هم اون خشونتی که تو سایت دیده میشه در شخصیت ایشون وجود نداره؛ بچه هایی که نبودن و احساس مشابهی با بنده در مورد منطق بدون بحث ایشون دارند و احساس میکنن که با آدم ! :عصبانی: ! طرف هستند، بدونن ایشون خیلی هم شخصیت دوست داشتنی دارند، علی آقا اصلاً به خودتون نگیرید، منظورم اینه که شخصیت های مجازی و حقیقی شما (حتی با دید بسیار کوتاهی که من داشتم و بدور از قضاوت) -در دید اوّل، که حداقل برای بنده معمولاً دید درستی هست- بغایت متفاوت هستند.

----------


## Dr.Bronx

@Saeed_m_Farid

هاست ، یوزر و پسورد FTP رو با پیام خصوصی ارسال کردم . 
زحمت آپلودش با شما .

موفق باشید ./

----------


## vcldeveloper

> ولی چشم ها و میمیک چهره که یه چیزی غیر از صحبت با آقایون مهدی وبهروز رو  نشون میدن! باور ندارید، من بتدریج ابرها رو از چهره خورشید برمیدارم!


دقیقا در لحظه برقراری تماس با بهروز راد هست. شما هم اگر به جای من، به شماره ایرانسل طرف زنگ می زدید، و به جای بوق تلفن، زنگ customized شده بهروز رو می شنیدید، قیافه تون اون شکلی میشد  :چشمک: 




> منظورم اینه که شخصیت های مجازی و حقیقی شما (حتی با دید بسیار کوتاهی که  من داشتم و بدور از قضاوت) -در دید اوّل، که حداقل برای بنده معمولاً دید  درستی هست- بغایت متفاوت هستند


خب رفتارها با توجه به نوع مسئولیت ها و حوزه فعالیت ها فرق میکنه. اونجا یک جمع دوستانه بود، همه هم به عنوان دوست حاضر شده بودند. در محیط سایت، با توجه به مسائل مختلف مرتبط با مدیران، و مسئولیت های مربوطه، جدیت و سختگیری بیشتری لازم هست.

----------


## Saeed_m_Farid

خوشبختانه هم جناب Hosna.Soft دسترسی FTP مربوطه رو دادند و هم یک دفعه ای! Persiangig درست شد و به سرعت فایل های موردنظر آپلود شدند؛ من لینک های مربوط به Persiangig رو در زیر قرار میدم و وقتی آپلود سرور Ftp هم تمام شد با هماهنگی Hosna.Soft اونها رو هم تقدیم می کنم؛ در مجموع 10 عکس هست (که دو عکس اضافه با کیفیت ها همان شماره گذاری شده ها هستند):

*سری اول:*  عکس های dpi 300 اصلی که با دوربین NIKON D40X گرفته شدند و با Dimension 3872 X 2592 هستند، سایز تقریبی هر کدوم هم از 4.5 مگ بالاتر نیست :

*جمعی از دوستان کنار استخر (همون موبایل آقای کشاورز)**همون جمعی از دوستان (شامل اکثریت دوستان)**تصویر فیلمبرداری مصاحبه با تک تک دوستان برنامه نویس!**عکس دسته جمعی 1**عکس دسته جمعی 2**عکس دسته جمعی 3 (بدون آمادگی 1)**عکس دسته جمعی 4 (بدون آمادگی 2)**کلونی های متفرق 1 (اکثراً پشت به دوربین)**کلونی های متفرق 2 (با حضور خانم های ناشناس 1)**کلونی های متفرق 3 (با حضور خانم های ناشناس 2)**عکس دسته جمعی مارک خورده (JPG)**عکس دسته جمعی مارک خورده، 9 و نیم مگ! (PNG)*
*سری دوم:* باز هم عکس های dpi 300 ولی با Dimension 800 X 536 هستند، سایز تقریبی هر کدوم هم از 160 کیلو بیشتر نیست :

*جمعی از دوستان کنار استخر (همون موبایل آقای کشاورز)**همون جمعی از دوستان (شامل اکثریت دوستان)**تصویر فیلمبرداری مصاحبه با تک تک دوستان برنامه نویس!**عکس دسته جمعی 1**عکس دسته جمعی مارک خورده**عکس دسته جمعی 3 (بدون آمادگی 1)**عکس دسته جمعی 4 (بدون آمادگی 2)**کلونی های متفرق 1 (اکثراً پشت به دوربین)**کلونی های متفرق 2 (با حضور خانم های ناشناس 1)**کلونی های متفرق 3 (با حضور خانم های ناشناس 2)**کلونی های متفرق 4 (با حضور خانم های ناشناس 3)*
****************************
****************************

*لینک های FTP همین عکس ها* که با لطف *Hosna.Soft* تهیه شدند :

*سری اول* (با کیفیت) :

جمعی از دوستان کنار استخر (همون موبایل آقای کشاورز)همون جمعی از دوستان (شامل اکثریت دوستان)تصویر فیلمبرداری مصاحبه با تک تک دوستان برنامه نویس!عکس دسته جمعی 1عکس دسته جمعی 2عکس دسته جمعی 3 (بدون آمادگی 1)عکس دسته جمعی 4 (بدون آمادگی 2)کلونی های متفرق 1 (اکثراً پشت به دوربین)کلونی های متفرق 2 (با حضور خانم های ناشناس 1)کلونی های متفرق 3 (با حضور خانم های ناشناس 2)عکس دسته جمعی مارک خورده (JPG)عکس دسته جمعی مارک خورده، 9 و نیم مگ! (PNG)
*سری دوم* (کم حجم):

جمعی از دوستان کنار استخر (همون موبایل آقای کشاورز)همون جمعی از دوستان (شامل اکثریت دوستان)تصویر فیلمبرداری مصاحبه با تک تک دوستان برنامه نویس!عکس دسته جمعی 1عکس دسته جمعی مارک خوردهعکس دسته جمعی 3 (بدون آمادگی 1)عکس دسته جمعی 4 (بدون آمادگی 2)کلونی های متفرق 1 (اکثراً پشت به دوربین)کلونی های متفرق 2 (با حضور خانم های ناشناس 1)کلونی های متفرق 3 (با حضور خانم های ناشناس 2)کلونی های متفرق 4 (با حضور خانم های ناشناس 3)

----------


## Mahmood_M

همه دوستان توی عکس هستند به جز خود شما ، آقا سعید ...

----------


## r00tkit

سلام

لینک های Ftp همین عکس ها که با لطف Hosna.soft تهیه شدند : 

رو نمی شه دانلود کرد پسورد می خواد

----------


## Saeed_m_Farid

> همه دوستان توی عکس هستند به جز خود شما ، آقا سعید ...


بنده همونطورکه قبلاً هم عرض کردم نمیدونم به چه دلیل نامرئی هستم، یعنی معمولاً توی جمع ها خواسته یا ناخواسته دیده نمیشم، چه حقیقی، چه مجازی!!! چه ازم عکس بندازن، چه نندازن! البته مرئی هم میشدم همچین تحفه ای نبودم نگران نباشید، چیز مهمی از دست ندادین!  :گیج:

----------


## Saeed_m_Farid

> @Saeed_m_Farid
> 
> هاست ، یوزر و پسورد FTP رو با پیام خصوصی ارسال کردم . 
> زحمت آپلودش با شما .
> 
> موفق باشید ./





> سلام
> 
> لینک های Ftp همین عکس ها که با لطف Hosna.soft تهیه شدند : 
> 
> رو نمی شه دانلود کرد پسورد می خواد


پسورد چیه؟ اصلاً دیگه تو Ftp موردنظر نمیره! باور کنید من فقط فایلهای موردنظر رو آپلود کردم، شیطنتی  :شیطان:  در کار نبود  :افسرده: 
میخواستم یک فایل ZIP هم بذارم که کل فایلها رو در بر گیره، تو همون آدرس که Hosna.Soft زحمتش رو کشیده بودن که دیگه Ftp بالا نیومد، مطمئن هستم که قبلی ها آپ شدند ولی بعدش دیگه نمیدونم چی شد ...

----------


## مهدی فرزاد

سلام
آقا من که نتونستم ببینم
یعنی آپلود کردن انقدر سخت شده؟؟؟!!

----------


## Salar Ashgi

لینک های پرشین گیگ کلا خراب میباشد ، "لطفا بررسی کنید ./

----------


## Dr.Bronx

برادر لینک FTP میزاری خوب password میخواد دیگه  :لبخند گشاده!: 

سری اول (با کیفیت) :

جمعی از دوستان کنار استخر (همون موبایل آقای کشاورز)
همون جمعی از دوستان (شامل اکثریت دوستان)
تصویر فیلمبرداری مصاحبه با تک تک دوستان برنامه نویس!
عکس دسته جمعی 1
عکس دسته جمعی 2
عکس دسته جمعی 3 (بدون آمادگی 1)
عکس دسته جمعی 4 (بدون آمادگی 2)
کلونی های متفرق 1 (اکثراً پشت به دوربین)
کلونی های متفرق 2 (با حضور خانم های ناشناس 1)
کلونی های متفرق 3 (با حضور خانم های ناشناس 2)
عکس دسته جمعی مارک خورده (JPG)
عکس دسته جمعی مارک خورده، 9 و نیم مگ! (PNG)

کسانی هم که عکس ها رو با کیفیت پایین میخوان می تونند این پوشه رو ببینید .

http://www.singledl.com/Barnamenevis...r2010_Low-Res/


با تشکر از جناب Saeed_m_Farid جهت آپلود عکس ها .


ویرایش :

کسانی که میخوان عکس هارو دانلود کنند از این لینک اقدام کنند .

همه عکس های با کیفیت . فایل zip شده با حجم 53 مگابایت  : 




> http://www.singledl.com/Barnamenevis...mpFair2010.zip


همه عکس های کیفیت پایین تر . فایل zip شده با حجم 1.35 مگابایت :




> http://www.singledl.com/Barnamenevis...10_Low-Res.zip


موفق باشید ./

----------


## amirjalili

تو یکی از عکس ها که شماره خورده شماره من 26 هستش.مگه شماره روی پیرهن نوشته نشده.؟33 بیرون منه.یعنی نفر پشت سری من که ردیف آخره. من ردیف یکی مونده به آخرم. یعنی شماره *26*

 :قهقهه:

----------


## raziee

> 1. جمعی از دوستان کنار استخر (همون موبایل آقای کشاورز)
>        2. همون جمعی از دوستان (شامل اکثریت دوستان)
>        3. تصویر فیلمبرداری مصاحبه با تک تک دوستان برنامه نویس!
>        4. عکس دسته جمعی 1
>        5. عکس دسته جمعی 2
>        6. عکس دسته جمعی 3 (بدون آمادگی 1)
>        7. عکس دسته جمعی 4 (بدون آمادگی 2)
>        8. کلونی های متفرق 1 (اکثراً پشت به دوربین)
>        9. کلونی های متفرق 2 (با حضور خانم های ناشناس 1)
> ...


من فقط مشکل دارم یا بقیه برادرا هم مشکل دارند؟
Not Found

The requested URL /Barnamenevis/Elecamp-1389/ElecompFair2010/Elecomp2010(3).JPG was not found on this server.

Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.



> دقیقا در لحظه برقراری تماس با بهروز راد هست. شما هم اگر به جای من، به شماره ایرانسل طرف زنگ می زدید، و به جای بوق تلفن، زنگ customized شده بهروز رو می شنیدید، قیافه تون اون شکلی میشد


آقای کشاورز یعنی میگید آقای راد بد سلیقه هستن ؟

----------


## Salar Ashgi

جناب Hosna.Soft ، انشاالله فیلم کی آماده میشه ؟!  :متفکر:

----------


## Saeed_m_Farid

> لینک های پرشین گیگ کلا خراب میباشد ، "لطفا بررسی کنید ./





> سلام
> آقا من که نتونستم ببینم
> یعنی آپلود کردن انقدر سخت شده؟؟؟!!


آقا سالار کلاً خراب نمی باشد، از شانس بنده (و بالطبع شما!) سرور پرشین گیگ Error 509 (یا Bandwidth Limit Exceeded) میده، اینقدر زود قضاوت نکنید؛ ضمناً آقا مهدی از بیرون گود متلک نندازید، یکمی صبر کنید مشکل سرورها مرتفع بشه ...




> تو یکی از عکس ها که شماره خورده شماره من 26 هستش. نوشتید ناشناس.. یعنی من ناشناسم !! ؟؟
> بابا من امیر جلیلی  هستم دیگه.
> کجای من ناشناسه؟
> ناسلامتی خودمون رو معرفی کردیم دیگه.


تصحیح شد (پیام خصوصی لطفاً، قهقهه نداره)




> برادر لینک FTP میزاری خوب password میخواد دیگه 
> ...
> کسانی هم که عکس ها رو با کیفیت پایین میخوان می تونند این پوشه رو ببینید .
> ...


@ Hosna.Soft : مرسی از لطفتون، من لینک های ftp رو http کردم ولی اولاً شما همه عکس ها رو بردید تو یک پوشه جدید Barnamenevis که من نمیدونستم و بعدش هم لینک ها هیچکدوم رو برای من که بازم باز نمیکنه؛ دوستان دیگه رو نمیدونم  :ناراحت:

----------


## مهدی فرزاد

> ضمناً آقا مهدی از بیرون گود متلک نندازید، یکمی صبر کنید مشکل سرورها مرتفع


زیاد جدی نگیر عزیزم شوخی کردم بابا  :لبخند گشاده!: 
دست همه در نکنه به هر حال این آپلود خدایش پیچیده شده بود :چشمک:

----------


## Dr.Bronx

> @ Hosna.Soft : مرسی از لطفتون، من لینک های ftp رو http کردم ولی اولاً شما همه عکس ها رو بردید تو یک پوشه جدید Barnamenevis که من نمیدونستم و بعدش هم لینک ها هیچکدوم رو برای من که بازم باز نمیکنه؛ دوستان دیگه رو نمیدونم


نه اون ها جاش هموجا بود ولی چون ftp شما فقط به همونجا دسترسی داشت نمی تونستید ببینید .

الان این لینک های رو من باز می کنم !! کاملا درسته ؟؟

http://www.singledl.com/Barnamenevis...omp2010(1).JPG




> من فقط مشکل دارم یا بقیه برادرا هم مشکل دارند؟


/Barnamenevis/Elecamp-1389/ElecompFair2010/Elecomp2010(3).JPG

Elecomp هست - پوشه قبلی اشتباه املایی داشت برطرف شد .

اما لینک هایی که من در پست دادم همه سالم هستند . خودم که حداقل باز می کنم  :لبخند گشاده!: 




> جناب Hosna.Soft ، انشاالله فیلم کی آماده میشه ؟!


من که فیلم رو ندارم برادر . هر کسی داره اعلام کنه بهش ftp بدم آپلود کنه .

----------


## Bahmany

10 = محمد رضا بهمنی       
نام کاربری : bahmany

 :)

----------


## ایمان مدائنی

دوستان فيلم چي شد ؟

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

> دقیقا در لحظه برقراری تماس با بهروز راد هست. شما هم اگر به جای من، به شماره ایرانسل طرف زنگ می زدید، و به جای بوق تلفن، زنگ customized شده بهروز رو می شنیدید، قیافه تون اون شکلی میشد


دوستان اگر در عکس مربوطه تکان هایی رو در اعضای بدن برادر کشاورز مشاهده می کنند، مطمئن باشند که مشکل از عکس نیست و آهنگ موبایل بنده باعث هست :D

----------


## raziee

> دوستان اگر در عکس مربوطه تکان هایی رو در اعضای بدن برادر کشاورز مشاهده می کنند، مطمئن باشند که مشکل از عکس نیست و آهنگ موبایل بنده باعث هست :D


برادر شمارتون رو در اختیار ما هم قرار بدید تا با تماس با شما اعضاء بدن ما هم کمی تکان بخورد. :چشمک: 
اگر هم برای عموم نمیشه برای بنده بفرستید نتیجه ی تکان خوردن رو به بقیه اعلام میکنم.

----------


## amirfarshad

دست همتون درد نکناد
شماره 6 هم بنده هستم
:)

----------


## ایمان مدائنی

> دوستان اگر در عکس مربوطه تکان هایی رو در اعضای بدن برادر کشاورز مشاهده می کنند، مطمئن باشند که مشکل از عکس نیست و آهنگ موبایل بنده باعث هست :D


دوست عزيز اگر امكانش هست شمارتو به منم بده آخه بندريه خونم كم شده !
امشب عروسي داريم ميخوام بتركونم  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## ایمان مدائنی

دوستان فيلم چي شد ؟

----------


## Amir Oveisi

*به خدا هر موقع فیلم آپلود شد به اطلاع همه عزیزان خواهد رسید، هیچ احتیاجی نیست که هر کسی یک بار این سوال رو بپرسه که فیلم چی شد؟!
دقت داشته باشید که این تاپیک هم از قوانین سایت پیروی می کنه.
ممنون از همکاری همه عزیزان*

----------


## ztx4

> دوستان اگر در عکس مربوطه تکان هایی رو در اعضای بدن برادر کشاورز مشاهده می کنند، مطمئن باشند که مشکل از عکس نیست و آهنگ موبایل بنده باعث هست :D


سلام
آقا بهروز من تا رسیدم اول سراغ (املاش ابن طوریه دیگه؟) آقای کشاورز رو از دوستان گرفتم بعد از آقای کشاورز سراغ شما رو گرفتم.
ایشون همون لحظه دست بردن به موبایلشون و شماره ی شما رو گرفتن.

حیف شد که نیومدید.دوست داشتم از نزدیک ببینمتون.دلیل عدم حضورتون چی بود؟

راستی اون خانم های ناشناس که گفته شدند از همکلاسی های من هستند و همراه من اومده بودند.
جالبه که من تو هیچ عکسی نیستم.فقط چند ثانبه تو فیلم خودمو معرفی کردم. :ناراحت:

----------


## mahboube

> سلام 
> برای هر کسی که حتی یک بار به سایت برنامه نویس وارد شده باشد هم قابل قبول است که برترین برنامه نویسان ایران زمین در این سایت گرد هم آمده اند .
> ای کاش ما نیز سعادت داشتیم دست همه عزیزان را از نزدیک می بوسیدیم یک خواهش بزرگ دارم دوستان شما را به خدا ترتیبی اتخاذ نمایید تا *در شهرستان هم بتوانیم دور هم جمع شویم* این حق را به ما هم بدهید شاید برای کسی که تهران است آمد به نمایشگاه مثل رفتن به سینما و پارک و یا پیاده روی باشد ولی از رفتن مثلا از شیراز تا تهران هم هزینه هم وقت زیادی می طلبد در صورتی که اگر ...
> هیچ نگویم چو دانم رندان نهیم کنند


 
البته مي دانيم كه:
*يار اگر ننشست با ما نيست جاي اعتراض...* 
به هر تقدير بنده هم پيرو درخواست دوستمون دعوت ميكنم دوستان برنامه نويس رو به زيارتگه رندان جهان...
از زبان حضرت هم:
*به شيراز آی و فيض روح قدسی                     * *  بجوی از مردم صاحب کمالش* :چشمک:

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

> آقا بهروز من تا رسیدم اول سراغ (املاش ابن طوریه دیگه؟) آقای کشاورز رو از دوستان گرفتم بعد از آقای کشاورز سراغ شما رو گرفتم.
> ایشون همون لحظه دست بردن به موبایلشون و شماره ی شما رو گرفتن.
> 
> حیف شد که نیومدید.دوست داشتم از نزدیک ببینمتون.دلیل عدم حضورتون چی بود؟


کم سعادت بودیم. انشاا... قرارهای بعدی :)

----------


## FastCode

again:



> کم سعادت بودیم. انشاا... قرارهای بعدی :)


if(replace ("Rad", "Amoozad") == 1)
goto again;

----------


## h.alizadeh

چه خوب میشد خود نمایشگاه الکامپ هم دست کم به اندازه ی قرارشماها دیدن داشت ....:(
تا ما هم انگیزه بیشتری برای حضور پیدا می کردیم ...

----------


## Mask

با سلام خدمت دوستان
در ابتدا جا داره از دوست خوبم آقای رضیی تشکر کنم.که برای آپلود فیلم زحمت کشیدند.
با تمهیداتی که انجام شد و با صحبتهای آقای کشاورز و درخواست های دوستان مبنی بر پاپلیک نشدن فیلم ، تصمیم بر این شد ،هر کدام از دوستان که تقاضای دریافت فیلم رو دارند از طریق پیغام خصوصی ،لینکهای دانلود براشون ارسال بشه.
برای اعلام درخواست لینکهای فیلم با گذاشتن تشکر در این پست، لینکهای دانلود برایتان ارسال میشود.
لطفا در ارتباط با این موضوع به بنده پیغام خصوصی ندهید.
با آرزوی موفقیت برای همه دوستان.

----------

